# Lebanese arabic language lessons



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone know where i can take language lessons for the Lebanese dialect of arabic??


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i didn't know that lebanes talk different than Arab 
can you tell me the difference cause i don't know

this is the first time in my life hear that


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

You've never heard the difference between say a Lebanese Accent or an Egyptian or Khaleeji one??

Are you serious?


----------



## DXB971 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Lebanese dialect*

Do you speak any Arabic at all?




Jason G said:


> Anyone know where i can take language lessons for the Lebanese dialect of arabic??


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

LOOK there is a different accent but only Arab can know this different and also there is 4 accent in Arab only . alsham accent ( Syria - Lebanon - phlasten - Jordan ), gulf accent , west Arab accent , al neel accent ( Egypt - Sudan ) 

for me i can't know the deference between gulf accents i can't know if some one from Saudi or Kuwait and also i can't know between morocco and Algeria and they are same to us and the Arabic language is only one language not like English ( American - britch ) my surprising here that there isn't Lebanese Arabic and no one teach you accent cause when we read and write and teach we teach in Arabic not in accent cause no dictionary for accent 

90 % of our local language fluent and 10 % different pronounce than fluent Arabic in all Arabic country


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I disagree. I can hear the differences between different ways of speaking. Egyptian Arabic sounds different from the Emirati way of speaking as you can tell from TV channel hopping.

There are always varations between languages spoken across a large area (cf British, American & Australian English) and so it is perfectly logical that this applies to Arabic. If you purchase courses you will find that they specify the version, Egyptian, Gulf etc. 

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

buddyab said:


> LOOK there is a different accent but only Arab can know this different and also there is 4 accent in Arab only . alsham accent ( Syria - Lebanon - phlasten - Jordan ), gulf accent , west Arab accent , al neel accent ( Egypt - Sudan )
> 
> for me i can't know the deference between gulf accents i can't know if some one from Saudi or Kuwait and also i can't know between morocco and Algeria and they are same to us and the Arabic language is only one language not like English ( American - britch ) my surprising here that there isn't Lebanese Arabic and no one teach you accent cause when we read and write and teach we teach in Arabic not in accent cause no dictionary for accent
> 
> 90 % of our local language fluent and 10 % different pronounce than fluent Arabic in all Arabic country


Iraqi/Kuwaiti/Emirati/Saudi are all quite different in significant ways
Lebanese/Syrian are pretty close with some minor differences and Palestinian with a little more difference.

If you can't tell the difference, then that is your issue and perhaps with more experience you will be able to tell.

Egyptian Arabic is hugely different to any other accent, with Moroccan, Algerian, Tunisian hardly qualifying as Arabic.

Reading and writing is the same as it uses the standard Arabic, but in speaking there are many differences.

Haleeb = milk to almost everyone
Laban = Yogurt to almost everyone
The Egyptians call milk Laban and Yogurt Zabadee.

How are you in Lebanese/Syrian = Keefak
Iraqi = Shlonak 
Egyptian = Zayyak

Saudi has more of an egyptian influence to a Gulf accent.

The initial poster asked for lessons in the Lebanese "dialect" so try to understand the question before you come out with a bizarre post. It almost sounds like you are offended. Arabs will all understand each other to some capacity, but having a similar accent enhances that. 

It's not quite English/American/Australian

It's more like the American accent vs Scottish accent, or Australian vs Liverpool accent (as well as some vocab differences).


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

M123 you are Arabic if i am not wrong and you are from Alsham country
of course there are different between pronunciation in local but Arabic only one language and the fluent is only one and all Arab know that 
in my area rural people talk different that city people and this is not in arab only this is in all word
ok iam not good in English to explain what i mean but if you give a and Syrian person and Egyptian person a newspaper and let them to read how will they read ? in deferent accent ?
no only one way to say the fluent accent the Quran accent and the old poem accent not like English . there are 2 English institute ( American language and Brtich languge ) but in Arabic only one fluent language 
ok i just want to say there are no institute to teach an accent - can you tell me if there is any institute teaching a rural English accent ?

ok sorry but i wanted to explain that the fluent only one

and about 
How are you in Lebanese/Syrian = Keefak the fluent is keefa Halok but we make it short
keefak = how u keefa halok = how are you
Iraqi = Shlonak also for syrian and lebanese and gulf
Egyptian = Zayyak


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can find courses treaching American English as opposed to British English and that is the same concept as say Egyptian or Gulf Arabic. No one is saying one is better than the other, but here are differences in use of words and accents. We can all read the written word, no matter the variations and can understand the differences, but nontheless there are differences.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

buddyab said:


> M123 you are Arabic if i am not wrong and you are from Alsham country
> of course there are different between pronunciation in local but Arabic only one language and the fluent is only one and all Arab know that
> in my area rural people talk different that city people and this is not in arab only this is in all word
> ok iam not good in English to explain what i mean but if you give a and Syrian person and Egyptian person a newspaper and let them to read how will they read ? in deferent accent ?
> ...


Hello Buddy

Just to clarify a cople of things, I am Arabic and have mixed roots (with mixed accents both Shami and Iraqi) so can understand both quite comfortably.

By "fluent" you mean the Fus7a arabic which is the 'standard' one (probably a better word to use) and uses one vocabulary and one way of writing it (like the way a newsreader would speak). Don't use the word 'fluent' because it is confusing. 

When 'spoken' Arabic is taught, there are different accents and some significant vocab differences. This relates to the original question and why the person wants to learn a Lebanese (variation of the shami accent) dialect.

I'm sure by now the opening poster is aware that there is a standard arabic form (our posts would have clarified this) but it seems he is more interested in the speaking aspect.

Nobody speaks in the standard arabic because they would sound like a robot 

We agree on the same thing, but I think you might have misunderstood the initial question


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You can find courses treaching American English as opposed to British English and that is the same concept as say Egyptian or Gulf Arabic. No one is saying one is better than the other, but here are differences in use of words and accents. We can all read the written word, no matter the variations and can understand the differences, but nontheless there are differences.
> 
> -


Yea, same with Spanish (euro/south american) 

I think buddy's gripe is that he perhaps thinks the OP isn't aware that the written and read Arabic is in a standard form, and that the spoken arabic is in a non-standard form subject to the local dialects.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Everyone needs to take a deep breath and stop bickering.

here are a few links to educate
Lebanese Arabic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Importance of Distinguishing Lebanese Language from Arabic Language


And for the thread starter
Dubizzle.com - Dubai Jobs - Education - ARABIC & FRENCH lebanese teacher


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Everyone needs to take a deep breath and stop bickering.
> 
> here are a few links to educate
> Lebanese Arabic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


lol, no bickering taking place as far as I can see.

Lebanese people speak Arabic with their own accent, there are some that will go to great lengths to describe themselves as Phoenicians and whatnot but it just seems like a delusion to me. They will try to disassociate themselves from Arabs to satisfy their egos as some extraordinary country, but I guarantee you that nobody will ever ask "Do you speak Lebanese", because there is no language called Lebanese.

Thanks for the lessons though


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

we solve the discussion here no language called Lebanese

nice too met you m123 Arabic one language and it will be one cause we have Quran as a standard

422 million person speak Arabic language as a native language 320 million arab and other not arab 
and also it is very wide in Islamic country as a second language

salam


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

buddyab said:


> we solve the discussion here no language called Lebanese
> 
> nice too met you m123 Arabic one language and it will be one cause we have Quran as a standard
> 
> salam


No one has said that Lebanese is a language! 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

buddy, the thread starter is asking for somone to teach him the lebanese dialect version of arabic. Not a diffrent language. Just dialect.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

mrbig said:


> buddy, the thread starter is asking for somone to teach him the lebanese dialect version of arabic. Not a diffrent language. Just dialect.


Lol, we were getting somewhere until you threw a cat amongst the pigeons with articles trying to prove the historic authenticity of Lebanese as a separate language to Arabic! 

apologies to all, but excuse my slight deviation into arabic just to explain the op's point in a sentence


@buddy - 

(end arabic dialogue).


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

It was just education my dear friend.
har har harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, what did i start here! Or should i say Buddyab?!?!?

First of all, there are several dialects of the Arabic language, and the Lebanese dialect is one of them! And how do i know this. . . .because i'm 50% Lebanese, but born & raised in the USA, and unfortunately never learned the language. I have many Lebanese cousins and friends here, and the way they speak arabic is slightly different than those of the Syrians, Egyptians, Emirati's or Moroccans. I have even asked my egyptian and syrian employee's, and they agree that their is a slight difference.

Now, if you do not know this, and i see that you are originally from Syria, then please get out a little bit and experience some of the other Arabic country cultures. After all, we are here in the biggest multi-cultural country in the world to grow personally & professionally.

So again all, i'm looking for a school or institute that will teach someone how to SPEAK the lebanese dialect of Arabic.

Thank you


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

M123 said:


> Nobody speaks in the standard arabic because they would sound like a robot


Funny you should say that. As a non-Arab familiar with the Arabic language - I find spoken standard arabic sounds posh and melodious whereas the dialects sound 'peasantish' and harsh. To me - it's like the difference between upper class (Brit) accent and the east end accent.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Jason you made me very angry i think you don't know about Arab country 
i told you no one teach dialect language because we all know that is wrong i never hear that there are some people teach this all Arab study in stander Arabic 
and tell me how you will read Arabic if you don't stander this is also in English did you read in any book like (gurl = girl ) no 
and ok i will come with you if you learn dialect language can you understand the other dialects no because some words are wrong but if you learn standard arabic you can understand all accent 
you must watch tv and see that we use standard Arabic in every where ( restaurant - government - school - ...etc ) 
and you must know that Arabic people use nearly 90% of standard Arabic and 10% according to the city and about pronunciation this is in all world north different than south and east and west - rural different than city 
Lebanon dialect different than Syria and Syria different than Jordan but not more difference to let you choose this 
hope i explained Arabic language

salam


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Vmoses said:


> Funny you should say that. As a non-Arab familiar with the Arabic language - I find spoken standard arabic sounds posh and melodious whereas the dialects sound 'peasantish' and harsh. To me - it's like the difference between upper class (Brit) accent and the east end accent.


 d'yer know wot I mean innit. 

The standard arabic used for writing in articles, presentations, newsreaders etc isn't something I'd describe as "posh". It's simply a form that is pretty much NEVER used in speaking.

The chances of any two Arab natives speaking in anything other than a local dialect to each other, is about the same chance as me or you speaking in Latin to each other.

By robot, I just mean that it would be machine like. For a non-Arab like yourself, it would probably make sense to learn the standard arabic because it is needed for reading and writing. If you wanted it purely from a speaking standpoint, then the standard arabic would allow you to communicate, but it'd be in a manner completely different to any Arab.

I'll give you an analogy

If you want to ask your friend to join you for a football match, you are more likely to say

"Can you come join me for a football match"

rather than

" Request initiated by proponent for leisure activity facilitated by spherical device"

Can you see what I mean by robot? You'd never call that "posh" lol.

Hope this helps.


@buddyab, everyone knows what you are saying, but the man wants to speak in a Lebanese accent, it's his choice. He doesn't want to read/write etc.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

M123 
i Love your trustfulness IN arabic you are the best man i think you are from Amman and Baghdad

but can you but your original country instead of UK

salam


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

mmmm i think you would find "arabic" classes but not lebanese Arabic. lebanese is just an accent and you can learn it from lebanese people. 
so i suggest learning arabic in an insititution and get familiar with the lebanese accent by talkin to lebanese people...

btw im lebanese w lemme know if u need help....


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

buddyab said:


> M123
> i Love your trustfulness IN arabic you are the best man i think you are from Amman and Baghdad
> 
> but can you but your original country instead of UK
> ...



Thank you, but although I am an Arab, I came to Dubai from the UK, where I was born.
I am a British expat in the UAE, so to put my countries of origin would be a little bit misleading, considering I've never been to them.


----------



## SmirLife (Sep 16, 2010)

...And the funny thing is in the arab world, with each different dialects of each arab country, there are several different dialects within those dialects...if you know what I mean. Like here in Morocco, I probably know of about 7 different dialects because we have the berbers and as you travel downwards from Tangier some words along with the accents change slightly, its very hard for someone from Tangier to understand someone from Casa downwards 100%. However, the best way to go is by learning the classic standard Arabic - known as Foos'ha - all arab countries are united under the classic/standard form of the language and its what all kids are taught in school.


----------

